# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  подозрение на фолс

## Groft

http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...6f9cea69d327f6
ps отправил на проверку, вендоры пока молчат...  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

Много антивирусов на нее отреагировали. А от чего фаил?

----------


## Groft

> Много антивирусов на нее отреагировали. А от чего фаил?


линейка

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

проверяет наличие айса и отладчика.. странный файло.. защита какая может, а может и зверье  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Отладчик там Themida проверяет, которой он упакован...

----------


## polimorf

Теперь детектит только фортинейт
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...211e6804e18f4c

----------


## Гриша

Загрузите этот файл как полагается http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=23078 вместо того чтобы гадать

Сделайте так чтобы карантин ссылался на эту тему, ответ мы вам скажем  :Smiley:

----------


## Groft

> Теперь детектит только фортинейт
> http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...211e6804e18f4c


ога http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...8e138d01a68ccc  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Загрузите этот файл как полагается http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=23078 вместо того чтобы гадать
> 
> Сделайте так чтобы карантин ссылался на эту тему, ответ мы вам скажем


Да нечего на него смотреть, ложняк енто.
ps а ответов от вирлабов до сих пор нет...

----------


## Гриша

Такую реакцию антивирусов вызывает пакер он же протектор, которым это dll'ка упакована...

----------


## Groft

Однако 


> L2by.dll - Trojan.Win32.Delf.gie


 :Huh:  :Shocked:

----------


## Гриша

Это ответ ВирЛаба?

----------


## senyak

И если не секрет, какого?

----------


## Groft

Касперского

----------


## Groft

Подводя итог можно сказать, что данная дллка является вирусом, подозрение не подтвердилось...
ps http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...ac3182dedf596f

----------

